# Anyone have used a PSX-AR to auto reverse on a NCE dcc layout?



## Conductorkev (Nov 5, 2021)

Right now the nce auto reverser is on back order everywhere and no saying when it will get back in stock. So I saw this auto reverse and was wandering if anyone has tried it and hoe well does it work.
Thx


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

You can use a reverse controller of any make
with your NCE DCC system. They all work on
the same principle. Digitrax makes a very
popular reverse controller, the AR1.






Automatic Reverse Controller-Single


The easiest most cost effective way to add automatic reversing to one section of your DCC layout.




www.digitrax.com





You can even use the Bachmann reverse controller.

Regardless of which you choose be aware that there
is a 'sensitivity' adjustment that you set at
installation.

Don


----------



## Conductorkev (Nov 5, 2021)

DonR said:


> You can use a reverse controller of any make
> with your NCE DCC system. They all work on
> the same principle. Digitrax makes a very
> popular reverse controller, the AR1.
> ...



Ya I've never wired a reverse loop before but i pretty much know the principle so I should be fine. I'm still trying to figure out how I wat this section but I do know I'll have at least 1 reverse loop section good possibility of a cpl of others.. I'm doing a industrial area with turntable, roundhouse and a yard so lots of track going every which way which is common in those areas.


I'll have to check out the digi one probably stay away from the Bachmann one tho.....
Are there any that can control more than 1?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Many turntables have a built in reverse polarity controller. If so,
just follow the wiring instructions included. No additional
reverse controller would be needed. The many
'round house' stub tracks, ordinarily, would all get power
from the main DCC bus.

Draw your layout, take a pic, and show it to us. We'll
be glad to help with you 'reverse loop' situation.

Don


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

If your turntable has a 'split ring' design, it is auto-reversing. I haven't used a PSX-AR on an NCE layout, but it worked flawlessly on my second and third layouts controlled by Digitrax. I don't need it on my current layout, so it's nestled safely in a shoe box...somewhere.


----------



## Conductorkev (Nov 5, 2021)

mesenteria said:


> If your turntable has a 'split ring' design, it is auto-reversing. I haven't used a PSX-AR on an NCE layout, but it worked flawlessly on my second and third layouts controlled by Digitrax. I don't need it on my current layout, so it's nestled safely in a shoe box...somewhere.



Ya I have a atlas turntable which does have the split wings. I wasn't asking to use auto reverser on that I believe when I sm done with the design I'll have one away from there and possibly 2.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

Conductorkev said:


> ...
> Are there any that can control more than 1?


All reversers can control innumerable reversing sections. All cars can chirp their tires. But_ should _the owner do it? That is the question, and the logic is the same....it might work, but there are many ways it could lead to trouble.

To explain: the reverser doesn't care how many lengths of track are wired to it. It does care about conflicts in phase between any two gaps, and then only when two metal tires bridge any one pair of gaps at the same time. The trouble is that if you have the reverser wired to six sections, or even only two, and two metal tires cross two different pairs of gaps concurrently, and the phase conflicts are opposite to each other, one pos - neg, the other neg-pos, which of the two would you like it to reverse? It can't reverse both because the other gap will still have a short?

So, the real answer is that a reverser can handle two, maybe three different reversible sections of track, but the operator must ensure that no two gaps will have to be reversed at the same time. If you're running two trains, different lengths, different speeds, onto two or more different reversing sections, how will you ensure that only one set of gaps needs to be reversed at a time? This is what you must decide, and figure out how to prevent your operations from confounding a single reverser responsible for reversing six different pairs of gaps at once.


----------



## Conductorkev (Nov 5, 2021)

mesenteria said:


> All reversers can control innumerable reversing sections. All cars can chirp their tires. But_ should _the owner do it? That is the question, and the logic is the same....it might work, but there are many ways it could lead to trouble.
> 
> To explain: the reverser doesn't care how many lengths of track are wired to it. It does care about conflicts in phase between any two gaps, and then only when two metal tires bridge any one pair of gaps at the same time. The trouble is that if you have the reverser wired to six sections, or even only two, and two metal tires cross two different pairs of gaps concurrently, and the phase conflicts are opposite to each other, one pos - neg, the other neg-pos, which of the two would you like it to reverse? It can't reverse both because the other gap will still have a short?
> 
> So, the real answer is that a reverser can handle two, maybe three different reversible sections of track, but the operator must ensure that no two gaps will have to be reversed at the same time. If you're running two trains, different lengths, different speeds, onto two or more different reversing sections, how will you ensure that only one set of gaps needs to be reversed at a time? This is what you must decide, and figure out how to prevent your operations from confounding a single reverser responsible for reversing six different pairs of gaps at once.



Wasn't asking in that sense. More like are there any that can control seperate loops. Sort of like mk8 switch is like 8 decoders ND Handel's 8 switch machines. Which is far cheaper than ordering 8 single decoders. (Not that I would have that many reverse loops.)


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

It is not considered good practice for any one reverse loop controller
to control more than one isolated section. If controlling 2 (for example)
Train A can enter isolated section 1 but train B enters 
isolated section 2...the result is a short circuit as both locos
are 'tripping' the same controller at the same time. The same is
true if an isolated section is too short, as Mesenteria pointed out.
The loco 'trips' the controller upon entry, and 'retrips' it on exit,
but the metal wheels of train cars will also try to 'trip' when they
cross the entrance. For the same possible short circuit 
reasons, you cannot have 2 isolated sections abut. There must
be a buffer between them. 

Perhaps, you are asking are there any devices that can control
more than one reverse loop...yes, in a way...it's
actually 4 controllers in one...the Digitraxs PM42 Quad...here it is:






PM42-Quad Power Manager/Auto Reverser







www.digitrax.com





Don


----------



## Tranz4mr (Sep 3, 2013)

Try Tony’s trains they claim to have 10 in stock. They probably have the best price.
DCC Specialties PSX-AR Power Shield Auto Reverser / Circuit Breaker
We us PSX-ARs for turntables Y’s, reverse loops etc on our large NCE club layout. They’re durable and pretty much trouble free. Sometimes you have to program a trip delay in adjoining psx circuit breakers To prevent the CB from tripping before the reverser trips.


----------



## Conductorkev (Nov 5, 2021)

Tranz4mr said:


> Try Tony’s trains they claim to have 10 in stock. They probably have the best price.
> DCC Specialties PSX-AR Power Shield Auto Reverser / Circuit Breaker
> We us PSX-ARs for turntables Y’s, reverse loops etc on our large NCE club layout. They’re durable and pretty much trouble free. Sometimes you have to program a trip delay in adjoining psx circuit breakers To prevent the CB from tripping before the reverser trips.


I ended up getting that with the tortoise decoder in it. So far I have tested the reverse loop and it works like a champ. Just waiting on suitcase connectors and installing the tortoise machines to be able to doing more in depth testing of this side of my layout.


----------



## Tranz4mr (Sep 3, 2013)

The copper wiper switches inside the tortoise are designed to carry low amperage as in switching frog polarity in a switch or the short tail end of a Y.


----------

